# Using micah cloroing in MP soap bases.......



## soapdude1970 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am going to make a fleur de lis soap bar.  I want the design part only to be in gold and the rest of the bar white.  Do I just mix a bit of micah into my melted base, pour that into the design and let it set up a bit before pouring my white base on top?  I have never used micah coloring before and am thoroughly confused..................Thanks in advance for any help or advice you may be able offer...............


Here is a link of the bar I'd like to make.......http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=6463


----------



## bodybym (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, that is what you do! Just remember to spray well with rubbing alcohol between layers. Also, a little mica goes a long way, so start out with just some and play with it. If you have a hard time getting the mica to go into the soap and you get little mica bubbles floating on the top you can spray them with alcohol to help get it all mixed into the soap. The extra alcohol doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## soapdude1970 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for you reply!


----------



## bodybym (Jun 20, 2010)

No problem. I know how it is when you want to start a project, have a question and are waiting for an answer!


----------



## llineb (Jun 30, 2010)

Also, you can mix the mica with a little alcohol and stir it before adding it to your soap base.  this should get rid of any clumps and allow it to mix in evenly.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 30, 2010)

Another fun trick with mica is to use a paint brush and brush it across the dry. set soap after you have unmolded it. It will attach to the high points in the design like gold leafing..... or let it brush into the low points of the design & wipe it off the high points so the color is only in the crevaces.


----------

